# Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1



## Danneh19

Recently I have a problem with my network, when I try to release my IP it won't let me do it, I get the following error:



Code:


There was an error in the release of this interface: Loopback
  Pseudo-Interface 1 (The system can not find the file specified.

The operation failed as no adapter is that a state
is that this operation is allowed.

The following things I did:

I updated my drivers.
Ran CMD as administrator.

Could someone please help me with this?


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF,I have moved you over to networking for more help


----------



## Wand3r3r

start by going to accessories and right mouse click on command prompt
choose run as administrator
do a ipconfig /all and post the result here for review


----------



## Danneh19

Code:


Hostnaam  . . . . . . . . . . . . : 1337-PC
   Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
   Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
   IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
   WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee
   DNS-achtervoegselzoeklijst. . . . : Home

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: Home
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 08-00-31-11-23-23
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
   Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::585a:4cc8:503b:a96f%10(voorkeur)
   IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(voorkeur)
   Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease verkregen . . . . . . . . . : maandag 11 juli 2011 23:38:21
   Lease verlopen. . . . . . . . . . : dinsdag 12 juli 2011 23:40:13
   Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890513
   DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-80-3C-F5-44-87-FC-AF-1D-A

   DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.Home:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: Home
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor LAN-verbinding* 11:

   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
   IPv6-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3845:1952:a82f:4257(voo
keur)
   Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::3845:1952:a82f:4257%12(voorkeur)
   Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : uitgeschakeld

Edit:

I can type now ipconfig /release and /renew but with the following error:



Code:


There was an error in the release of this interface: Loopback
  Pseudo-Interface 1 (The system can not find the file specified.)


----------



## joeten

Host Name. . . . . . . . . . . . : 1337-PC
Primary DNS Suffix. . . . :
Node Type. . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . Home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix: Home
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 08-00-31-11-23-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . Yes
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: 585A: 4cc8: 503b: a96f% 10 (Preferred)
IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2 (Preferred)
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 11, 2011 11:38:21 p.m.
Lease Expires. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 12, 2011 11:40:13 p.m.
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP server. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID. . . . . . . . . . . : 234890513
DHCPv6 client CLEAR. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-80-3C-F5-44-87-FC-AF-A-1D

DNS servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix: Home
Description. . . . . . . . . . . Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection * 11:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
IPv6 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5 ef5: 79fb: 3845:1952: a82f: 4257 (VOO
preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: 3845:1952: a82f: 4257% 12 (Preferred)
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . :::
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Listen
Read phonetically
New! Click the words above to view alternate translations. Dismiss
Dictionary
Translated from Dutch Google Translate


----------



## Danneh19

Sorry for the bump.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Your ipconfig looks good. Please do a route print via command prompt and post the results for review.

Have you tried running this yet to repair the tcp/ip stack?
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


----------



## Danneh19

Wand3r3r said:


> Your ipconfig looks good. Please do a route print via command prompt and post the results for review.
> 
> Have you tried running this yet to repair the tcp/ip stack?
> How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


How do you do that, I am not good with computer :s.

And yes I already tried it, no results.

My internet speed also slowed down, badly.
My ping is always around 600.


----------



## Wand3r3r

You do the route print the same way you did the ipconfig /all
Also do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results of that.


----------



## Danneh19

Code:


 1     *     1842 ms   <1 ms  Comtrend.Home [192.168.1.1]
 2    19 ms    18 ms    19 ms  ip1-208-173-82.adsl2.static.versatel.nl [82.173.
08.1]
 3    22 ms    22 ms    22 ms  ge-0-0-0-1116.ncr01ht.versatel.net [217.16.36.14
]
 4    25 ms    24 ms    25 ms  xe-2-0-0-620.br04sara.versatel.net [212.53.31.82

 5    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  ge-1-3-0.pat1.ams.yahoo.com [195.69.145.110]
 6    30 ms    40 ms    30 ms  so-3-0-0.pat1.the.yahoo.com [66.196.65.87]
 7   105 ms   104 ms   105 ms  UNKNOWN-216-115-96-X.yahoo.com [216.115.96.30]
 8   110 ms   119 ms   110 ms  ae-8.pat1.dcp.yahoo.com [216.115.101.157]
 9   163 ms   168 ms   160 ms  as-0.pat2.da3.yahoo.com [216.115.101.155]
10   200 ms   197 ms   194 ms  as-0.pat1.sjc.yahoo.com [216.115.100.66]
11   203 ms   187 ms   203 ms  ae-1-d141.msr1.sp1.yahoo.com [216.115.107.55]
12   206 ms   207 ms   213 ms  et-18-1.fab4-1-gdc.sp2.yahoo.com [98.136.16.29]

13   202 ms   210 ms   194 ms  te-9-3.bas2-1-prd.sp2.yahoo.com [67.195.130.110]

14   196 ms   214 ms   246 ms  ir1.fp.vip.sp2.yahoo.com [98.137.149.56]


----------



## Danneh19

Code:


C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
 10...08 00 31 11 23 23 ......Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 11...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 12...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Actieve routes:
Netwerkadres             Netmasker          Gateway        Interface Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1      192.168.1.2     20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
      192.168.1.2  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
===========================================================================
Permanente routes:
  Netwerkadres             Netmask  Gateway-adres    Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0          5.0.0.1  Standaard
===========================================================================

IPv6 routing table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
  If Metric Network Destination     Gateway
 12     58 ::/0                     On-link
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
 12     58 2001::/32                On-link
 12    306 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:10bc:3b40:a82f:4257/128
                                    On-link
 10    276 fe80::/64                On-link
 12    306 fe80::/64                On-link
 12    306 fe80::10bc:3b40:a82f:4257/128
                                    On-link
 10    276 fe80::585a:4cc8:503b:a96f/128
                                    On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
 12    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
 10    276 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Permanente routes:
  None


----------



## Wand3r3r

Thanks for those. Both look just fine except for how you bounce around yahoo servers until you finally get to the right one. You have no control over this.

when you say your ping is round 600 what is it you are pinging? Instead do a tracert to that site and post the results.

You have done your computer maintenance?
run chkdsk /f
update and run your antivirus and antimalware checkers
uninstall unused programs and delete their folders out of Programs
run disk cleanup
run disk defrag

I am also wondering if this error is ipv6 related. If you go to network properties do you have a 6to4 driver installed?

6to4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Danneh19

Code:


Tracing route to speedtest.net [74.209.160.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

   1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms Comtrend.Home [192.168.1.1]
   February 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms IP1-208-173-82.adsl2.static.versatel.nl [82,173.
208.1]
   March 22 ms 22 ms 22 ms GE-0-0-0-1116.ncr01ht.versatel.net [217.16.36.14
5]
   April 25 ms 24 ms 25 ms xe-1-0-0-616.br04sara.versatel.net [212.53.18.12
2]
   May 29 ms 26 ms 27 ms ams-core-11-0-1.tengige0 1.tele2.net [130.244.21
.117]
   June 23 ms 23 ms 24 ms ams16-core-0-1.tengigabiteth2 0.tele2.net [130.2
44.49.201]
   Ms 283 ms 216 July 53-ms TenGE13 2.br02.ams01.pccwbtn.net [195.69.145.37]

   8 184 ms 195 ms 185 ms netriver.ge2-16.br01.sea01.pccwbtn.net [63.216.1
4162]
   9 183 ms 183 ms 183 ms static-74-209-160-12.lynnwood.netriver.net [74.2
09.160.12]

Trace complete.

Everything runs fine etc, but when I go on internet, my internet slows down.
I also did a ping test (speedtest.net) on my laptop it was around 25-30.


----------



## Cartel

I have this error too.
I have no conectivity issue but it's bugging me why I have this error.
I tried reinstall network drivers, renew IP, flush dns, rebuild winsock, rebuilding IP stack, disabling IP6, disabling firewall, hosts-no hosts file.

What is the error? :horse:



Code:


C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Cartel

I found the answer!! wow what a fiasco...
Make sure DNS server is running and use this command:

netsh interface ip set dns 1 dhcp




Solved netsh cannot find loopback adapter anymore after update


----------



## mrw5641

Cartel, interesting but what if you don't use DHCP? I actually have the same issue but I am using a static ip address.


----------

